# Hand Plane



## dancan (Mar 10, 2013)

I think they got it sharp .

[video=youtube_share;JrmCyADNhe0]http://youtu.be/JrmCyADNhe0[/video]


----------



## mbbushman (Mar 10, 2013)

Crazy! I've done quite a bit a bit of cabinetry, and know how hard it can be to get a plane set up right. To get a plane of that size cutting that fine is unreal :msp_ohmy:


----------



## dancan (Mar 10, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;v3Ad6tBdLbM]http://youtu.be/v3Ad6tBdLbM[/video]

More planer craziness LOL


----------

